# Renaming auto-imported photos?



## Paul F (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi. When I'm away for a number of days I like to upload my photos into Camera Roll and auto-import them into LR Mobile, synching them with LR Desktop when I get home. This works very well except that there is no Import step in which I rename, add metadata etc.

I can add metadata to my imported photos later, but can I rename the imported photos (as in change the filename; the folder name is already being set in the Preferences) without breaking the synch magic?

Thanks,
Paul F


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Aug 30, 2017)

Renaming photo files must be done in Lightroom so as not to upset the catalog links to the photos folder location.

1. You can simply rename ONE selected photo in the Metadata panel of Grid view- just re-type a filename in the "File Name" box.
2. You can also Batch re-name  many selected photos using a preset template-

Press F2  (Function2 -computer universal key shortcut)  for the re-name window, and again you have access to presets and the template editor.

From the drop-down menu- "Edit" takes you to the Rename template editor, where you can construct many options for renaming. You can [Insert] metadata shown in the dialog (Note: even the metadata panels have drop-down menus for other choices)

There are many suggested filename formats. You can design your own. I like to use   _YYYYMMDD-Original Number Suffix  _so my filenames look like-  20170830-1234.nef


----------



## Paul F (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks I-See-Light


----------



## Snapstan (Dec 29, 2018)

Are people not clamouring for batch renaming functionality on LRCC Mobile? It seems to be a rare area where there are no 3rd party apps to do it in iOS outside of LRCC (that I can find anyway) and it appears to be a thing commonly done by many of us in LR Classic. Am looking for a place to “vote it up”!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 29, 2018)

Lightroom CC: Ability to bulk rename files | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------

